# Installation of Gas Boiler and Regs.



## elainem (27 Mar 2010)

My builder's plumer has installed a new Potterton Gas Boiler last week  - currently having lots of problems with it. He is apparently not registered with Bord Gais but is going to give me a Certificate to say he complied with requirements for fitting it. Does anyone know about these Certificates? Are they valid for Bord Gais. It is a large sunroom extension that I got done, and the builder is with a very well known conservatory/sunroom company. 

Also, since installed, the boiler has only worked for a few hours. Plumber back again today and again tomorrow. It keeps coming up with E19 when I lift the cover off. It only goes for about a half an hour and then completely cuts out. The plumber says there is air in the system, but despite coming back to fix it, I still have the same problem and we still have not heat. Would welcome comments from those in the know. Thanks again.


----------



## john martin (27 Mar 2010)

The installer must be a registered gas installer with RGII in order to issue a proper conformance certificate, if he is not on the RGII list he cannot issue cert. Cert or not the problem is the boiler does not work, have you paid him?


----------



## elainem (28 Mar 2010)

Thanks. John Martin. I haven't paid him yet, and I'm not sure I will now that he told me he could issue me with a Cert and now cannot do so. Can I get another gas installer to check his work - I don't mind paying for it?


----------



## DGOBS (28 Mar 2010)

Not only can he not issue you a cert, he has broken the law and can be subject to a €15000 fine or 3 years in prison!

Do not trust the appliance has been fitted or tested properly, he may not have even done the proper safety checks on your gas line to ensure he has left no leaks behind him also did he perform a flue gas test (and provide you with a printout) to test the appliance is running correctly?

DO NOT USE UNREGISTERED INSTALLERS!

I assume the error code is E119 (flashes E1 then 19) this is a water pressure/flow switch error, as does relate to insufficient water pressure,
air in the system, or poor water flow depending which model you have (the uk one has a pressure switch the IE model has a flow switch) but surely if there is that much air in the system he has done something wrong!?! or maybe he just didn't add any inhibitors (your system will corrode and your boiler will have a short life) either way, can you trust what has been done?

IMHO, go to the RGII.ie website and report him as an unregistered installer (cowboy in other terms!)


----------



## elainem (28 Mar 2010)

Hi! DGOBS, thanks for your reply - much appreciated. I was out today when he came again to fix it. It is now working, but for how long? Don't know if he did flue gas test or not. What do I do now? Could I ask a registered installer to come back and do flue gas test and check the line? There is a Bord Gais engineer living nearby and he said you just buy the certs for e30. I'm quite confused. When he asks for his money, what do I do? It's working but I have no guarantee he met the required standards. Again, advice much appreciated.


----------



## DGOBS (28 Mar 2010)

Well, you do 'just buy the certs' but only if your registered, when I purchase my certs I have to supply my unique installer number, the cert (which are also uniquely numbered) are issued against my installer number and therefore traceable back to me in the event of something done/going wrong.

As regards asking someone else to come and check/certify his work, I wouldn't personally for a number of reasons, including, once I check and certify I have know just taken responsibility for his work and any problems from that moment on are mine not his! also I have just enabled a non-registered installer to continue to work without the required certification (that I had to pay for, training, membership etc.) 

If I was you, I would contact rgii in the morning and ask them about it as they are the body charged with regulation of the gas industry

I would with hold payment until this issue is sorted out, you have no guarantee of anything, let alone the standards, would be possible for the manufacturer to also void the warranty on the appliance


----------



## elainem (28 Mar 2010)

Thanks, DGOBS, really appreciate your advice. Will ring RGI in am. Thanks again.


----------

